# My "Mangrove Forest" Anubias roots



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

Ive done the same to a piece of drift wood put it atop of a rock mountain and let it send its roots downlooks awsome. Thanks for sharing


----------



## raym (Aug 29, 2014)

Love this effect! Giving me some ideas. Thank you for sharing.


----------

